# Rich Text Editor - Bullet Points location



## fubar57 (Oct 14, 2018)

I've got it on my laptop Dave, with the exception now of not having "Bullet Points" and everyone here knows how I love bullet points, *GAWD I LOVE BULLET POINTS*....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 14, 2018)

It should be there. Do you not see it?


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 14, 2018)

horseUSA said:


> It should be there. Do you not see it?


Negative, replied in detail on the other thread.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 14, 2018)

*BULLET POINTS ARE THERE.............*


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 14, 2018)

Holy chit...not only the *bullet points*, but the editor goodies, too!


----------

